# Beaver Island Whitetail



## SurfBahamas (Mar 28, 2017)

Anyone have luck with decent bucks up there? Recently purchased 10 acres and just wanted to see if anyone has been up there hunting.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I went up for a long weekend last year and sat with a buddy. We didn't get anything, but saw a few decent bucks and a few smaller bucks. There is definitely derd on the island!

We were up there looking at a parcel of land we were considering buying. Hoping to buy a chunk in the next year or two.


----------



## SurfBahamas (Mar 28, 2017)

Awesome. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Was there in 2015 for opening 3 days of gun season. We thought it would be good because there had been APR's since 2012 so we figured we'd at least see some deer and a few bucks. Between 5 guys we saw 4 deer and killed 1....a 5 point. I never saw a deer in 3 days. Saw some sign but no deer. Some of the locals told us a couple years prior they had a real bad coyote problem and they figured almost none of the fawns made it through. Then the coyote population got some disease and a ton of them died so they were hoping to start seeing deer again. We haven't been back since but I wish you the best of luck. The island is a cool place. Oh, and for what it's worth we were hunting the state land on the south end of the island.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

It might be me, but the deer on the island look shorter.

Possible genetic issue?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

syonker said:


> It might be me, but the deer on the island look shorter.
> 
> Possible genetic issue?


I Turkey hunted the island one year. The guy I rented a room from Was a resident of the island year round. He had lived there for 5 years at that point. He was an avid deer hunter and he said that the deer there were much smaller in general almost like the deer in the deep south. I never rally observed any deer besides a few white tails running through the woods the 4 days I hunted there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

Buddy had property on the island used to hunt there a lot it was really good hunting 20 years ago never saw anyone but locals the word got out and the hunting went to crap we never shot any huge bucks but took a few in the 120 class shot a lot of 5 to 6 year old bucks but they didn't have much for head gear


----------

